# A BIG oops



## Brotherdale (Aug 5, 2017)

View in Gallery

 Yesterday evening I put in some maple burl slabs to dry for stabilizing. I woke up at 1am to the smell of smoke!
I have done this at least 20 times before. 
I suspect one problem is that my oven is so small when the upper heater cycles it is so close to the wood that is just gets too hot. 
The wood was already dry and soft but it's so humid here that it needs a good drying before it goes into the cactus juice.
I plan to shop for an oven that is a little bigger. Maybe put a stainless plate above the wood to protect it from direct heat.
I will also install a smoke alarm in the garage before my next attempt at drying wood.


----------



## RKB (Aug 5, 2017)

Glad you are OK...:biggrin:

Rod


----------



## mark james (Aug 5, 2017)

Can you cast ash (No, not the wood ).  MIght be an interesting experiment; but more for a coloring agent than any depth/texture.

But, also glad there was no fire.


----------



## tbfoto (Aug 5, 2017)

Microwave next time?????


----------



## Woodchipper (Aug 5, 2017)

If you don't have smoke alarms, you are living on the ragged edge.  I have five throughout the house and shop.  What did you set the oven temp at?  Many WWers use an old refrigerator or dishwasher for a drying kiln with just a light bulb in the bottom and a vent hole in the top.


----------



## Gregf (Aug 5, 2017)

I think they are dry.


----------



## Herb G (Aug 5, 2017)

Gregf said:


> I think they are dry.


I think they are toast. 



Woodchipper said:


> If you don't have smoke alarms, you are  living on the ragged edge.  I have five throughout the house and  shop.



That's all you have?  I have the same amount in my home. I have seen many times that in modern homes these days.



RKB said:


> Glad you are OK...Rod



+1. Glad you are alive to tell the tale.
Please invest in some good smoke detectors ASAP. :wink:


----------



## Brotherdale (Aug 5, 2017)

Woodchipper said:


> If you don't have smoke alarms, you are living on the ragged edge.  I have five throughout the house and shop.  What did you set the oven temp at?  Many WWers use an old refrigerator or dishwasher for a drying kiln with just a light bulb in the bottom and a vent hole in the top.



I have smoke alarms in my house. And after tomorrow I will have one in my garage. 
Oven was at 200. 
Leaving them to cook over night was not my smartest move.


----------



## Brotherdale (Aug 5, 2017)

One good thing to come out of it... my garage now has a that campfire smell. I kind of like it!


----------

